# Favorite Country Music Videos



## tinydancer (Dec 11, 2012)

I love all sorts of country music including "my dog is dead, my baby's gone, deer just ate my greens and okra, and I'm out of beer in a dry county" songs. 

But I love it when country kicks ass and has fun. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/mbH60wCO-Yw]Little Texas - God Blessed Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHGV3PhEg5c]Jim Stafford - My Girl Bill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 11, 2012)

* Well I ain't first class
But I ain't white trash
I'm wild and a little crazy too
Some girls don't like boys like me
Aww but some girls do*



[ame=http://youtu.be/ncLZD4KFUD4]Sawyer Brown some girls do. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85nDTnqWlFI]Showdown - Rodeo Song - Karaoke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCx6NnGYHh0]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 11, 2012)

Dedicated to ginscpy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB16klLODYk"]Chris Cagle "Chicks Dig It" HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 11, 2012)

This is just plain fun. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/aGfgIQfpbWI]Vince Gill - One More Last Chance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcs3iEhWX3c]Train in vain- Dwight Yoakum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6PoDVE0hr4]Kasey Chambers & Shane Nicholson - Rattling Bones (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 11, 2012)

hehehe, what can I say....it's a classic. 



[ame=http://youtu.be/TzWOa8loCDI]Deana Carter - Did I Shave My Legs For This? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWu4aynBK7E]Kenny Chesney - She Thinks My Tractor&#39;s Sexy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNVguvNE7qc]Trace Adkins - Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Dec 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI7Ghu1FpnQ]Craig Morgan - Redneck Yacht Club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## rdean (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## namvet (Dec 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-HVP01goE4]Patty Loveless - I'm That Kind Of Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FgZNo5j7I]Alabama - She And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

practic'ly hanythaing by Travis Tritt'll do the job...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBbvp_EeLhY]Travis Tritt - Country Club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

'specially if he's siding wif Marty Stuart...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbB47M9pIFo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbB47M9pIFo[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah... I know yer tired a' hearing this 'un... tfb... here it is again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d05tQrhNMkA]Brooks & Dunn - Boot Scootin&#39; Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 13, 2012)

*Awesome...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI8cGOf0Olk]Tow Down f/ H.A.W.K. - Country Rap Tune - YouTube[/ame]


*God bless America...*


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 13, 2012)

More fun....

[ame=http://youtu.be/iICDCj-qOEU]Sammy Kershaw - Queen Of My Double Wide Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

couldn't find a video fer this 'un... here it is anyhow...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpPEGsFf8FM]Brooks and Dunn - Neon Moon (Original) HQ 1991 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhxPBrxxaqc]Skylar Grey - C&#39;mon Let Me Ride ft. Eminem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

'nother tune with no video... but Paulette Carlson don't need no video to kick ass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkQdaI1GCU]HIGHWAY 101[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg]A Country Boy Can Survive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

w00t... Dwight...!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2qo1x9rcCc]Dwight Yoakam - Fast As You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qg78BBD_jo]Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson - Just To Satisfy You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

great performance of a great tune by a great artist...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyMy9iGJb2I]Merle Haggard - Misery and Gin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

mebbe my fav'rit country tune... performed by the composer hisself...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYTILdWRaU]Randy Newman - Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

'nother Randy Newman fav...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PZB6TWNw-o]Randy Newman - Birmingham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

how 'bout a li'l bitta Hank Snow from way back when...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti4G1AX0v-g]Hank Snow - I'm Movin' On - YouTube[/ame]


great performance...


----------



## namvet (Dec 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg_nJFMRP_0]Mary Chapin Carpenter - He thinks, he'll keep her ¤ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

how 'bout the incomparable Floyd Cramer...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfG9uFswis"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfG9uFswis[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDrPtQ_Y3GY]WYNONNA JUDD - Tell Me Why [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

'nother of the all-time great country tunes... in a class all by itself... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEo8poVlQrM]You Never Even Called Me By My Name! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

dang... Bonnie's sumpin' else...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY]Bonnie Raitt - Angel from Montgomery (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

'nother terrific tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft-1OZafqe4]Michelle Wright - Take It Like A Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

I've always loved this 'un... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRTYr5M9Sqs]Ian & Sylvia with Judy Collins - Someday Soon (live on CBC 1986) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

this 'un makes me wanna come to Jesus...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso]Down in the River to Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 13, 2012)

Ah man oh man, I love Alan's song for Hank. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/NjegQY28W04]Alan Jackson - Midnight in Montgomery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

mmmm... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC9dSwV1eaA]You Don&#39;t Know Me - Mickey Gilley.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 13, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> dang... Bonnie's sumpin' else...
> 
> Bonnie Raitt - Angel from Montgomery (live) - YouTube



yup she is. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ETQuABnBtR0]Lets give them something To Talk About - Reality, Bonnie Raitt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

sigh... I still mourn Lowell George's untimely passing... love this tribute to him...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2pAfJy1lTo]Linda Ronstadt - Willin&#39; Live - Lowell George Tribute Concert. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

'nother 'un who left us way too soon...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

then, o' course, there's Patsy who left us too soon...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R098wqneblY]Patsy Cline - Sweet Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

as did Jim Reeves...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nls0zrxx7UY]He&#39;ll have to go. (Jim Reeves) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 14, 2012)

nice slide show wif this great tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgF5FDsQW7k]"Born to Lose" Ray Charles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 14, 2012)

Ray sure was terrific whenever he "went country"... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUbhmtaXZRM]Ray Charles Busted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 14, 2012)

here's a little-heard gem... 

sorry there's no video to accompany it... but you do get to look at one of my favorite album covers... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z9DleiIa9Y]John Prine - In Spite of Ourselves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 16, 2012)

oh yeah... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR-PkWJt0ZU]Michelle Wright - Shut Up And Kiss Me - YouTube[/ame]


'nother playful hot rockin' babe from the Great White North...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^ Is that the same song that Mary Chapin Carpenter does?

God bless you and her and Michelle always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Noomi (Dec 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06o-EYH9svs]Sara Evans - Suds In The Bucket - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Dec 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5jWvEwlHfQ]Runaway Train - Kasey Chambers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 17, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Sara Evans - Suds In The Bucket - YouTube



dang, Noomi... what happened to the hot chick with the hat...?


----------



## Noomi (Dec 17, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sara Evans - Suds In The Bucket - YouTube
> ...



My avatar is still the same person.


----------



## namvet (Dec 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft-1OZafqe4]Michelle Wright - Take It Like A Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJMVj04lfyo]The City of New Orleans - Willie Nelson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fUTFWqkFf98]Suzy Bogguss - Drive South - Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh this song is so hot it makes you just want to jump in that truck. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/6a2GqfySE_E]"I Don't Want This Night To End" Live Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM]John Hiatt - Cry Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UkKTlzyLhQ]John Hiatt - Have A Little Faith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 16, 2013)

Still love it...

[ame=http://youtu.be/xvaEJzoaYZk]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2013)

no video... but a great tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrhbZWQ18RI]Joe Diffie - Life's So Funny - 06 - She Loves Me.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgpA1UCUQ-w]BLACKBERRY SMOKE | Ain't Got the Blues - In The Backyard Sessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oki9HGgwzoI]Lesson In A Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1IoLMqpRY4]The Ride David Allan Coe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 18, 2013)

When I first moved to Tennessee with my husband all the bands had a rock edge.

Some lost it over the years. It got bland .....but now the kids are coming back full tilt. YAY!

Nice to see the kids rocking it out again in country. I just love this band. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/zCj3gA1CD-w]The Band Perry - Better Dig Two - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2013)

one a' my favorite country acts from twenny years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul87DpjEMgs]Highway 101 Honky Tonk Heart "Official" Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2013)

w00t...! jes' now thought of this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w]GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jan 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYeZJ9_Hmwg]Poison Every Rose Has Its Thorn official music video - YouTube[/ame]

Poison- Every Rose Has It's Thorn


----------



## konradv (Jan 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5HRSmLlaiA]Ghostriders in the sky - Johnny Cash & The Muppets Show - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Cash ft. The Muppets- Ghost Riders in the Sky


----------



## konradv (Jan 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4]Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty - YouTube[/ame]

Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard- Pancho & Lefty


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibEfVcKo9X4]Travis Tritt & Marty Stuart: Whiskey Ain't Workin' (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2013)

an ol' fav'rit from 'bout forty yearz ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEo8poVlQrM]You Never Even Called Me By My Name! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry... no video for this oldie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6nxRT2HKo]ALBERTA SLIM TEARDROPS FALLING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2013)

here's a really nice cover of an old Alberta Slim tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ4OkvbICiY]Beautiful British Columbia song, Alberta Slim cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_u6_NoE5r4]The Corrs - Breathless 2000 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## rdean (Jan 22, 2013)

Sound quality great!


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 23, 2013)

Couple of my favorite country ladies.....

[ame=http://youtu.be/FUP9DnurODw]Reba McEntire - Does He Love You ft. Linda Davis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 23, 2013)

I just love Rita in this one. She cracks me up and the hairdresser makes the video 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-d7vAbKTmus]Reba McEntire - Why Haven't I Heard From You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 23, 2013)

One of the sweetest duets ever. You can almost hear the rain falling. Miss you Conway.

This song just purrs with their voices. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/cAA_LUCb0QE]Conway Twitty - Rainy Night In Georgia ft. Sam Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 24, 2013)

'nother ol' fav'rit of mine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0MkpcI3khY]Merle Haggard ~ Wake Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 24, 2013)

how 'bout a li'l Jerry Jeff... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWK8GgWD4uA]Jerry Jeff Walker Pick Up Truck Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 24, 2013)

li'l bitta John Prine... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqzDmyIV45c]JOHN PRINE - GRANDPA WAS A CARPINTER 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 24, 2013)

This man and this tune moves my soul. I just love it.

[ame=http://youtu.be/NcMcIFhD02M]Gary Allan - Every Storm Runs Out Of Rain (Kat Country Jam) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 25, 2013)

Red Solo Cup... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68]Toby Keith - Red Solo Cup (Unedited Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah... sure... the video is freakin' strange to the nth degree... 

but I double dare ya to tell me this ain't a kick-ass country tune... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9YMU0WeBwU&feature]Lady Gaga - Yoü And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 28, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> yeah... sure... the video is freakin' strange to the nth degree...
> 
> but I double dare ya to tell me this ain't a kick-ass country tune...
> 
> Lady Gaga - Yoü And I - YouTube



bumping the tune... 'cause it deserves it...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 29, 2013)

an ol' fav'rit Jimmie Rodgers tune... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKzk_GZQr5A]Blue Yodel #8 Mule Skinner Blues Jimmie Rodgers with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 29, 2013)

One of my favorite bad boys of country. I especially love his understated fashion style. 

I swear Liberace would be jealous of some of Marty's outfits. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/nq9Ph_38Zuw]Marty Stuart - Now That's Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> One of my favorite bad boys of country. I especially love his understated fashion style.
> 
> I swear Liberace would be jealous of some of Marty's outfits.
> 
> Marty Stuart - Now That's Country - YouTube



funny you mentioned Liberace...

I hadda sometimes wonder which way Marty swang whenever I'd see him hook up with TT... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbB47M9pIFo]This One's Gonna Hurt You (For A Long, Long Time) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

TT was the absolute best of the 90's country music scene... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBbvp_EeLhY]Travis Tritt - Country Club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

mebba Arron Tippin...? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cc1G-k2V7Q]Aaron Tippin: Kiss This (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

lol... hadn't ever heard this tune before...

think I mighta found a new theme song... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORqzaOFUCsg]Neal Mccoy Billy's Got His Beer Goggles On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

no video... but a great tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUmZ_IrtAtg]Mickey Gilley - You Don't Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

'nother great Mickey Gilley tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtGhQmMUrOQ]Room Full Of Roses - Mickey Gilley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1N8W8phec]Rascal Flatts - I'm Movin' On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

This is about as country as I get...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E]Nickelback - Rockstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

no video... love the tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aolo2UgzrK8]B.Dylan - I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCOslqlQ1iA]Saints And Angels - Sara Evans[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 31, 2013)

These boys rock it...

[ame=http://youtu.be/pvI23Hmdk6Y]Jason Aldean, Luke Bryan & Eric Church - "Only Way I Know" ((CMA Awards 2012)) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

Red Dirt Road...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBTpoKvre84]Brooks & Dunn - Red Dirt Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

w00t...! She's Country... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AZLUohDCGo]Jason Aldean - She's Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OVtpnpCOKM]Patsy Cline - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b35SkJdDGV4]Sweet Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 31, 2013)

Another bad boy of country that I love with a great bad boy of film; and from one of my all time favorite movies. ....

[ame=http://youtu.be/wEpYXVVNPKk]Travis Tritt Joe Pesci Bible Belt (1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

one a' my all-time fav'rits... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClnFbpbpUOA]DAVE DUDLEY -- SIX DAYS ON THE ROAD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Another bad boy of country that I love with a great bad boy of film; and from one of my all time favorite movies. ....
> 
> Travis Tritt Joe Pesci Bible Belt (1992) - YouTube



w00t...! that's pretty dang cool...! ('spose I should see the movie... 


TT's one a' my all-time fav'rit country artists...

this here used'ta be my fav'rit TT tune... 'til I played it so much I hadda pick another fav'rit...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo]Travis Tritt - Here's A Quarter Call Someone Who Cares - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 31, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Another bad boy of country that I love with a great bad boy of film; and from one of my all time favorite movies. ....
> ...



I love every thing he does. Same with Marty. Two of my favorite bad boys of country. 

I always tear up at this one...

[ame=http://youtu.be/up0dfzQrgH0]Travis Tritt - More Than You'll Ever Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't usually go for high-pitched blondes...

but twenny or so years ago, I had a thang fer Paulette Carlson... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oxO-XaJJ6Q]Highway 101 - Whiskey, If You Were a Woman (Live on ACL 1988) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

'nother great Highway 101 tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWj_0S9sJP4]Highway 101 -- Walkin' Talkin' Cryin', Barely Beatin' Broken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 1, 2013)

Get your dancin' shoes on and rock it ....

[ame=http://youtu.be/7-uothzTaaQ]Carrie Underwood - Good Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNoKguSdy4Y]Taylor Swift - I Knew You Were Trouble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Saints And Angels - Sara Evans


I love this song!   

God bless you and Sara always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Noomi (Feb 2, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Saints And Angels - Sara Evans
> ...



Sara Evans is amazing. Saints And Angels isn't my favorite song, but its easy listening, and very catchy and sweet.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 2, 2013)

^^^ My most favorite songs from her are "Feels Just Like A Love Song", "Low", "The Crying Game", "Fool, I'm A Woman", and "Saints & Angels".   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Her song named "Coalmine" is also good.


----------



## namvet (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l6PzcyNBOw]Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson - Just To Satisfy You ( with Lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkN2P53wDdo]rattlin bones ..cover..eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 3, 2013)

'jes now heard this 'un on the radio... fuck-me wow...!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqh7TM7vhf8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqh7TM7vhf8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 3, 2013)

one 'a the most perfect country tunes evah written...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 3, 2013)

namvet said:


> Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson - Just To Satisfy You ( with Lyrics ) - YouTube



I like Glen Campbell's version better...

in fact, it's one of the first country 45's I ever bought...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8caucp4I4Wo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8caucp4I4Wo[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 3, 2013)

Alan Jackson, reminiscing about his late father, Joseph Eugene Jackson.  This video should have won a Grammy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQe3DKDQRRs]Drive (For Daddy Gene)[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 3, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> one a' my all-time fav'rits...
> 
> DAVE DUDLEY -- SIX DAYS ON THE ROAD - YouTube



Have to admit...i like this version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoWb_QxYDM0]Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2013)

I loved it in '74 when Dave Loggins did it; I still love it now. Kenny really does this beautiful song justice.

[ame=http://youtu.be/uCVOcQIkje8]Kenny Chesney 07 Please Come To Boston {Live Tennesse Homecoming} TL IMV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## rdean (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## tinydancer (Feb 12, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > one a' my all-time fav'rits...
> ...



Sawyer Brown puts the pedal to the metal. I'm part of the some girls.  I love him to death. 

When I first got to Nashville they were breaking out. It was a good time.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 12, 2013)

jeeven said:


> Yeah going to music festival is really a fun and we get according to our spending you see that cheerful fillings that we got from enjoing these festival are one of our memorious memories and we almost forget what we spend for getting tickets or on other requirements. what do you think am i right?



Are you talking fan fest?


----------



## namvet (Feb 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBkrYQrW408]Wolverton Mountain - A Country Classic - Oldies Refreshed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Feb 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXoez_ffhRc]Bobby Bare- Detroit City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Feb 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_cdlqN-Dgs]CopperHead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Feb 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NR8tH9tDGQ]Crystal Bowersox - Farmer's Daughter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Feb 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk]Alannah Myles - Black Velvet 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 20, 2013)

a li'l bitta cheap fun... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34A2Oy5snhI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34A2Oy5snhI[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 20, 2013)

He rocks this out. I love Jackson.

[ame=http://youtu.be/G9x0wbKHos0]Alan Jackson - Summertime Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a sweet tune...

[ame=http://youtu.be/uNkF_ZpQ4eg]David Lee Murphy - Dust On The Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6jXrmAKBBTU]Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Feb 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Feb 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR4KcO_MovE]Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin Jeans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Feb 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuyLTDAC7fE]convoy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Feb 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cqq-7hX4no]Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 25, 2013)

This is just a blast.

hey, hey, hey Joe Diffie! 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/lwCq4PooFsY]Jason Aldean 1994 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Feb 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H66MfHE8Zow]Waylon Jennings - Honky Tonk Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Feb 27, 2013)

Dixie Chicks do a great cover of Landside.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4_wXPZ1Bnk]Dixie Chicks - Landslide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Feb 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AAa7iGhS3M]Melanie - Look What They Done To My Song, Ma (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can't link yet, not enough posts, but here goes anyway.

The bluest eyes in Texas - Restless Heart

Seminole wind - John Anderson

Born to Fly - Sara Evans


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Almost Forgot

The Highway Man - Willie, Waylon, Johnny and Kris - GREAT SONG

Hurt - The GREAT Johnny Cash


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 29, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Can't link yet, not enough posts, but here goes anyway.
> 
> The bluest eyes in Texas - Restless Heart
> 
> ...


Them first that you listed are songs that I never get tired of hearing.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 29, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't link yet, not enough posts, but here goes anyway.
> ...



Lucky enough to see the first three performed live.

Great videos - even better live!


----------



## namvet (Mar 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdqBCdjU5XI]John Anderson - Seminole Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJMNKi4MSlA]Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson - Just To Satisfy You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NKcF9nPdM]Workin' Man Blues by Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hard Candy Christmas - Dolly Parton


----------



## namvet (Mar 29, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Hard Candy Christmas - Dolly Parton



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BUNR95DqUc]Hard Candy Christmas - Dolly Parton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Namvet

Thanks for posting the videos? Owe ya one.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brad Paisley and Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xuzZBDh8U5w]Brad Paisley - Whiskey Lullaby ft. Alison Krauss - YouTube[/ame]

Get out the Kleenex!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^ It burns me that Brad and Alison did not get a Grammy award for that song!    

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## Meathead (Mar 30, 2013)

Gotta be this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loiH-e9Xm04]Josh Turner & Randy Travis - King of the Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ It burns me that Brad and Alison did not get a Grammy award for that song!
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> 
> Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)



Thanks, I think she has the best voice in Country, and this one just melts my heart!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1SCOimBo5tg]Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Gotta be this.
> 
> Josh Turner & Randy Travis - King of the Road - YouTube



That is AWESOME. I've never seen it before!


----------



## Meathead (Mar 30, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta be this.
> ...


Cheers, remember this oddity: Now this is *Country*, by the Rolling Stones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyK1bZZ7E-s]The Rolling Stones - Far Away Eyes - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA]Johnny Cash - The Man Comes Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkN2P53wDdo]rattlin bones ..cover..eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 4, 2013)

New single off his new album



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grwKel5BrjQ"]Blake Shelton - Boys 'Round Here Ft. Pistol Annies & Friends(Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 4, 2013)

I just love this comment to death at youtube about this song and the video

* orchidswan 1 day ago

Don't f* with&#65279; country girls. Hip hop girls will cuss at you, pop girls will cry a song, country girls will straight up kill you!
*



[ame=http://youtu.be/oVEBZLrjpw4]Carrie Underwood - Two Black Cadillacs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 4, 2013)

This one is just plain sweet as can be from years back....

[ame=http://youtu.be/mUFObCZtGWQ]Trisha Yearwood - She's In Love With The Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 4, 2013)

From my navy days away from home.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLprAUar11U]Dwight Yoakam - A Thousand Miles From Nowhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 4, 2013)

Or

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPMaTf0KU0M]Dwight Yoakam - Suspicious Minds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had some wild times with Jose. I consider him a close and personal friend who has travelled with me on many adventures in my youth.  And sometimes now. 

I just love this song. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/_Z16jVKrk2s]Tracy Byrd - Ten Rounds With Jose Cuervo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I've had some wild times with Jose. I consider him a close and personal friend who has travelled with me on many adventures in my youth.  And sometimes now.
> 
> I just love this song.
> 
> Tracy Byrd - Ten Rounds With Jose Cuervo - YouTube






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySdRUWYJhsk]Shelly West- Jose Cuervo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 5, 2013)

hortysir said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I've had some wild times with Jose. I consider him a close and personal friend who has travelled with me on many adventures in my youth.  And sometimes now.
> ...



Having pulled many a pee wee herman moment on the table you give me the scent of lemon....a side of salt and this girls runnin for jose....and a table.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Have forgotten all about Mary Chapin Carpenter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5TCMpA5TfHc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5TCMpA5TfHc[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pojL_35QlSI]Dixie Chicks - Not Ready To Make Nice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^ I thought this chat was for country videos. 

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pure Prairie League - Amie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=u4xp2lgiAjY]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

I gotta get Drunk - Willie Nelson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4143SA8uQE&feature=player_detailpage]I Gotta Get Drunk - Willie Nelson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3qbB4Kq3Y0]8 Year Old Jonny Mizzone - Flint Hill Special - Sleepy Man Banjo Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris LeDoux - This Cowboy's Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vQPRFqWPWgE]Chris LeDoux-This Cowboy's Hat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMrk4NnbhvU]Lee Brice - Parking Lot Party (Lyrics in Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

